# Fraser Coast, housing



## 3jades (May 19, 2011)

We have been looking for a move to Australia for over a year now, and we've fallen in love in the Fraser Coast area - from Bundaberg to Marybourough. We haven't finished all the paperwork to apply for a move from the USA, but I have a few questions:

First, the couple of houses we are looking to buy (and could easily afford) are in caravan parks. We wouldn't mind living in a caravan park, because we are minimalists. What do other Australians think of caravan parks? In American, neighborhoods with "trailers" are looked down upon by the general population.

Second, in the Fraser Coast area of Queensland, is the cost of living (i.e. utilities, car fuel, food/produce) any higher, lower or on par with the rest of Australia?

Third, I have seen several "job" availabilities in this area on several job sites, but realistically, how easily can one find a general/average job? I am not an engineer or IT specialist, and neither is my wife. We wouldn't mind working on a farm, in retail or anything in the tourism industry. How long would it take one or both of us to find a job? When we move, we will have more than enough money to get a cheap place that we want (<$50K), a car, and living expenses together for a full year. Does that seem like a reasonable-enough timeline to find a job of any sort?

Lastly, my wife and I are in mid-to-late 20s, and we have a 5 year old daughter (who happens to be autistic, but is nearly normal now). What can we do about school for our daughter and any extra tutorial help for her? How easy is it for kids to get into the school system, and what are the schools like for children that young?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## 3jades (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted to bump this topic back up. There have been no responses, but I can wait if I must


----------

